# Smelt running



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Got report today of a group getting 10 gallons last night on a EUP river not sure of all the details but my son was all fired up.


----------



## yooper357 (Mar 16, 2005)

It's possible not probable. What kind of details and how reliable of a source? Or are ppl starting rumors to get some traffic down the roads to bust the snow up?


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

yooper357 said:


> It's possible not probable. What kind of details and how reliable of a source? Or are ppl starting rumors to get some traffic down the roads to bust the snow up?[/
> 
> Why would I start rumors and I break my own trails.


----------



## yooper357 (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok ill bite.. see ya tonite..


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

yooper357 said:


> Ok ill bite.. see ya tonite..


Lol, anyone wanna ride together? I'm willing to go for a little ride.


----------



## yooper357 (Mar 16, 2005)

Rico you drive a white Chevy missing a front end??


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

yooper357 said:


> Rico you drive a white Chevy missing a front end??


Yeah I do lol, how'd u know


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have my day picked out


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The river opened up on Friday


----------



## yooper357 (Mar 16, 2005)

Put in minimal effort last night got some. But still dodging ice bergs


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

yooper357 said:


> Put in minimal effort last night got some. But still dodging ice bergs


Was that a Huron stream?


DRove from St Ignace to Newberry along hwy 2 last evening, rivers are opening up into lake Michigan and the ice is looking poor.


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! The runs have started for the year. Some reports are coming in, guys are doing ok, mostly males. Its still in the early phase. They will be running through the weekend and into early next week. Me and a buddy will be running up this Friday through Monday. Did great last year, hopefully its just as good this year. Looks like some nice dry weather for the weekend but a lil on the chilly side, could be much worse.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It's had started. The night before last was good. All males.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

Carp? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

jason985 said:


> carp?
> 
> 
> Posted using outdoor hub campfire


party foul!


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

West Side AK said:


> party foul!



What?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Watch it, only the Two-Hearted River, Fox River, Chocolay River, Escanaba River, Ontonagon River, Menominee River, St. Mary's River are to be mentioned in posts. :16suspect All the others rivers and streams in the U.P are not to be mentioned by name. Your posts will get deleted, I know from experience.. I know we all know which ones we are mentioning on here do to their popularity. Just don't spell it out for the whole Great lakes Region to see. I had to do my homework on my own to figure out the best fishing spots and times. Don't spoon feed people to much info, its way to easy nowadays with the internet.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

osmerus said:


> Watch it, only the Two-Hearted River, Fox River, Chocolay River, Escanaba River, Ontonagon River, Menominee River, St. Mary's River are to be mentioned in posts. :16suspect All the others rivers and streams in the U.P are not to be mentioned by name. Your posts will get deleted, I know from experience.. I know we all know which ones we are mentioning on here do to their popularity. Just don't spell it out for the whole Great lakes Region to see. I had to do my homework on my own to figure out the best fishing spots and times. Don't spoon feed people to much info, its way to easy nowadays with the internet.



Roger that, not familiar with the UP "unmentionables"



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

osmerus said:


> Watch it, only the Two-Hearted River, Fox River, Chocolay River, Escanaba River, Ontonagon River, Menominee River, St. Mary's River are to be mentioned in posts. :16suspect All the others rivers and streams in the U.P are not to be mentioned by name. Your posts will get deleted, I know from experience.. I know we all know which ones we are mentioning on here do to their popularity. Just don't spell it out for the whole Great lakes Region to see. I had to do my homework on my own to figure out the best fishing spots and times. Don't spoon feed people to much info, its way to easy nowadays with the internet.


Hard to do when you have two really loose lipped guys on here throwing reports out all the time...through PM's also. Ever wonder why there's more and more people steelhead fishing on one of our unmentionables?


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

uptracker said:


> Hard to do when you have two really loose lipped guys on here throwing reports out all the time...through PM's also. Ever wonder why there's more and more people steelhead fishing on one of our unmentionables?


 
careful guys, I get crucified on a regular basis for the same complaint... but I cant be surprised, lazy guys use forums like this to make it easier.

and then try to make us out to be the bad guys, stating that is what the forums are for, to help each other out by giving exact information.

lazy people, but luckily most of my spots for a lot of stuff still seems to be only known by me.


----------

